
Ask HN: How do I get people interested in programming? - theSage
Everyone at my institute is pursuing some or the other technical course but nobody programs. How do I get them interested? I showed them a few cool things, held a contest for a decent prize and yet nobody has interest in programming.<p>Since everyone is doing either IT&#x2F;CS I feel they should be interested in programming slightly beyond the &#x27;Hello world&#x27;. Is it wrong to feel this way?
======
brudgers
It's not uncommon to find students going through the motions in a university
department. Particularly in technical fields where children are led to believe
that they "should study X when they get to college." With CS and IT and the
current economy that's even more the case, and so the people around you are
probably doing the minimum to keep their parents off their back and to feel
that they're doing what people say they should be doing.

Those other people have more influence in the "what you should be doing" than
you do. So the best option is to find people who share your passions and
surround yourself with them...find your tribe rather than trying to change one
that's not right for you.

Good luck.

------
NicoJuicy
You can't push someone to let them love what you love. It's like a hobby, some
people care about it. And others just don't.

What's the advantage for them in a short term if they program?

